# No Flash In Firefox



## mdg (May 31, 2012)

Running 9.0 Stable

Have been trying to get the linux-f10-flashplugin11 to run in firefox 12 with no success.  Followed the handbook exactly; npwrapper.libflashplayer.so is installed in ./mozilla/plugins; linprocfs is mounted; about:plugins does show the plugin in firefox.

Ran firefox from the command line to see what errors might show up on a page that needs flash.  What I get are errors like the following:

```
*** NSPlugin Wrapper *** ERROR: NPP_New() wait for reply: Connection closed
*** NSPlugin Wrapper *** WARNING:(/work/a/ports/www/nspluginwrapper/work/
nspluginwrapper-1.4.4/src/npw-wrapper.c:2150):invoke_NPP_Destroy assertion failed:
(rpc_method_invoke_possible(plugin->connection))
```

Any ideas?


----------



## wblock@ (May 31, 2012)

Could be just that page.  Try http://www.adobe.com/software/flash/about/.


----------



## mdg (May 31, 2012)

Same problem on any page with flash, including adobe's test page.


----------



## RobbyHF (Jul 9, 2012)

I had this problem, I then installed FlashVideoReplacer 2.1.15 and it works brilliantly. You need VLC, totem or mplayer compiled. It uses that to play flash videos instead and it buffers so much faster than flash. Has a built in download video function. It's brilliant, search firefox plugins/extensions for it and install it then restart firefox.

This worked for me, Good luck.


----------



## sg1efc (Sep 6, 2012)

RobbyHF said:
			
		

> I had this problem, I then installed FlashVideoReplacer 2.1.15 and it works brilliantly. You need VLC, totem or mplayer compiled. It uses that to play flash videos instead and it buffers so much faster than flash. Has a built in download video function. It's brilliant, search firefox plugins/extensions for it and install it then restart firefox.
> 
> This worked for me, Good luck.



Thanks a lot RobbyHF!    FlashVideoReplacer does work so much better than Adobe Flash.  Just wish it could do more sites and also that the developer didn't discontinue his development of it.


----------



## numpad5 (Sep 6, 2012)

I used things like VideoDownload Helper for a while as firefox plugins and using an external player, but if you want real flash like with windows (for stupid things like facebook games and other flashy things that can't just play as video) then I suggest using wine with opera and the firefox version of flash.


----------

